# Prozac and libido



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever taken prozac or suffered any sides from them?

Ive been taking them for around 3 weeks and my libido has been dead for the best part of a week now.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

My ex was on some kind of anti-ds and turned out to be an absolute bike who shagged as many of my mates as she could.

Maybe she wasn't taking them then though.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i was prescribed them for about 18 months years ago,did me more harm than good,turned into a shell of myself,sex drive was killed.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife was prescribed an SSRI (same group as prozac), and immeidately was unable to orgasm.

So that was the end of them.

And, there is increasing evidence that they can cause birth defects. Avoid if possible.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I've been hornier on flouexitine, slightly longer to orgasm, and shooting Peter North quantities of harry monk on a daily basis.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

weeman said:


> i was prescribed them for about 18 months years ago,did me more harm than good,turned into a shell of myself,sex drive was killed.


Thats what i can see happening and im not on any gear at all either.

Reckon I should ditch these things?


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

If you've been prescribed them, don't ditch them without medical advice.

Prozac is intended to treat depression. For most, it does not work overnight (ie 72 hours) but rather 6+ weeks. That said, it may prove to be inappropriate for you.

The symptoms you've described are indicative of ....... DEPRESSION, not prozac.

Give yourself time.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> The symptoms you've described are indicative of ....... DEPRESSION, not prozac.
> 
> Give yourself time.


You gotta point there mate, well i guess it wont kill me to finish the course so I might aswell see it through now.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

andysutils said:


> You gotta point there mate, well i guess it wont kill me to finish the course so I might aswell see it through now.


You don't mention having libido problems before commencing Prozac, thereby it's fairly safe to assume it is the tablets.

You have to weigh up what is more important.

And better still, come to understand what is causing the low mood. In my experience, there is no such thing as endogenous depression. There is always an explanation, something that can be worked on.

Ask the doctor for a referral to a therapist.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

> You don't mention having libido problems before commencing Prozac, thereby it's fairly safe to assume it is the tablets.
> 
> You have to weigh up what is more important.
> 
> ...


I lost my brother last month, im pretty sure its that mate to cut a long story short, these symptoms are not something ive ever suffered from until now.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

SSRIs such as Prozac are well known to reduce libido.

As far as my knowledge goes this happens due to their effect on the brain causing increased levels of serotonin in the brain.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yes it completely kills your sex drive and you cant get it up either


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

andysutils said:


> I lost my brother last month, im pretty sure its that mate to cut a long story short, these symptoms are not something ive ever suffered from until now.


I'm truly sorry to hear that. Might I suggest however, that a month is not very long to get through such a tragic loss, so in reality, you should be depressed.

I would recommend you be careful about artificially changing the way you feel. What you need is to travel the slow road toward coming to terms with it. Simply lifting your available serotonin levels may actually impede the grief process, ultimately making the pain worse for longer. Not that I'm suggesting you may ever stop missing your brother; you know what I mean.

It's worth remembering that GPs love to prescribe drugs. It's what they do. Again, maybe see a therapist for a few sessions.

Good luck, and hold his memory tightly.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I lost my brother last month, im pretty sure its that mate to cut a long story short, these symptoms are not something ive ever suffered from until now.


The drugs are the cause of your problems.

Mate after losing your brother you should be feeling low it is natural. You are hopefully not depressed you are grieving this takes time to get over and not drugs.

Good luck


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Anti-d's killed my sex drive too,made me dizzy and zombified:thumbdown:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Anti-d's killed my sex drive too,made me dizzy and zombified:thumbdown:


Thats pretty much what im feeling like now.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I was prescribed prozac during my teens which was very very harsh...the doc then prescribed me paroxetine which did me a world of good. research on paroxetine and maybe ask your doc for them?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

As most of the other guys have said, yes.

Sure the dosulepin has got rid of the depression but they do have an adverse effect on libido, it's all in the patient leaflet.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

dixie normus said:


> I've been hornier on flouexitine, slightly longer to orgasm, and shooting Peter North quantities of harry monk on a daily basis.


Same when I was on them a few years ago, I was like a dog with 5 cocks the ex missus thought it was brilliant, I could go all night.

When I was in the gym I noticed some increase in strength.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> If you've been prescribed them, don't ditch them without medical advice.
> 
> Prozac is intended to treat depression. For most, it does not work overnight (ie 72 hours) but rather 6+ weeks. That said, it may prove to be inappropriate for you.
> 
> ...


As the above says they take time to work, mine took about 8 weeks before I noticed any difference, the doctor had to put me on a higher dose of 60mg twice a day to get them into my system. Do not come off them wait till your doctor tells you to start easing off them, this will be in about 12+ months time, do not go cold turkey and stop taking them all of a sudden. I stopped and ended up nearly killing myself.


----------

